# Labor signs?



## trimpy (Jul 12, 2012)

Would those "behavioral changes" does can exhibit as labor signs include a very skittish goat suddenly being indifferent to me? I bought her "maybe pregnant" around memorial day and have noticed no physical changes in her at all. This is a goat you had to corner or distract and sneak up on to even get a hand on her. Tonight I walked up to her in the open and she just stood there while I scooped her up. No struggling or signs of surprise.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Hmm ... that depends. My goats got very snuggly when they were nearing labor and wanted me nearby. However she may be indifferent because she's not feeling well. How does she look?


----------



## trimpy (Jul 12, 2012)

Everything looks normal. No drippy nose and normal production of goat berries. She had a full belly and was interested in the goat chow pellets I had in my scoop. When I put her out earlier she was her normal self. Pretty sure she didn't eat anything funny as the 6 other goats were all in the same general area eating as well and they were as pushy as ever at bed time.

I have her isolated in a 4'x4' plywood area in the corner of her pen with some fresh water and a thick layer of bedding just in case.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Sounds good. Do you know how to check ligaments? If you know where the tail bone is, sprouting away from the tail bone on either side like a V shape, are the pin bones. When you near labor, the pin bones will get squishy, then "disappear". Once the goat is near to labor you will be able to wrap your fingers all the way around her tailbone and touch your fingers together with only skin in-between.

She may also get up and down, start pawing, and call for you when you leave. She could start stretching, nudging at her belly, and lick you as well. These are all just possibilities.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

many will change behavior and start coming to you if skittish before or stay away even if usually friendly. Just be sure she is ok. Not moving away from you could be her not feeling well.


----------



## trimpy (Jul 12, 2012)

Well, i learned how to check ligaments and there is no difference when comparing to my other goats. She is still acting similar a couple days later now, but not to the same degree. Pretty sure she is pregnant though... my wife claims to have felt something on a couple occasions now.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

If she is pregnant and you've had her for the last 3 1/2 months, you should be seeing changes with her udder, most does will start building an udder around 6 weeks prior to delivery however there are some experienced does who don't start firming the udder until 2 weeks prior.

Feeling for movement can be tricky too as the rumen will be moving and you can see the wave action it makes as well...to feel for kids, place your palm on her belly just in front of her udder, on _her_ right side( her right is with you looking at the back of her head from behind) place your other hand on her belly and gently push inward and release, you will feel movement or even squirmy kicks against the hand on the bottom of her belly.


----------

